
Dangers in Cloud Computing - nreece
http://jscoder.wordpress.com/2009/11/19/dangers-in-cloud-computing/
======
teeja
30 years ago we finally got rid of mainframes, the priesthood, and the
control.

The cycle begins again.

When he says 'nobody questions the wisdom' though, I needa point out that
Larry Ellison does.

